# The Shocking Truth About Dogs and Garlic



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*How do you feel about Dogs and Garlic? Many experts believe that it’s good for your dog’s health. Some say that it’s toxic for dogs. Who is right? The answer might be more complicated than you think.*

There is a lot of controversy surrounding dogs and garlic on the Internet. Many sources believe that garlic is toxic to dogs and it should never be used in dog food. But garlic has been used for centuries as a medicinal aid by humans. It’s undeniable that garlic promotes good health. So is it really true that it’s bad canines?

*Read More: *








The Shocking Truth About Dogs and Garlic - PetGuide


There is a lot of controversy surrounding dogs and garlic on the Internet. Thanks to the research efforts of experts, many believe garlic is good for dogs.




www.petguide.com


----------

